# REALTEK RTL8187 Wireless LAN Utility



## mthoma01 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have an alfa USB highpower adapter with the Realtek RTL8187 Utility. I'm connected to a public 802.11G site but cannot figure out how to get the WPA or WEP encryption to work. The public site does allow for this encryption. The interface is not intuitive to me for how to set up the connection. The settings I randomly tried all result in a failed connection. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uhh... The encryption settings are determined by the infrastructure server, not the client. If you're connecting with no key, they do not have WEP or WPA, or it's on a different access point. Another reason would be incorrect encryption keys.


----------



## Edhandy (Jun 25, 2008)

I would like to find an updated driver for windows vista upgrade for RTL8187_wireless. PLEASE help me.


----------



## gatokatun (Oct 17, 2011)

mthoma01 said:


> I have an alfa USB highpower adapter with the Realtek RTL8187 Utility. I'm connected to a public 802.11G site but cannot figure out how to get the WPA or WEP encryption to work. The public site does allow for this encryption. The interface is not intuitive to me for how to set up the connection. The settings I randomly tried all result in a failed connection. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

